# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  الدعاء المأثور "اللهم أطعم من أطعمني....." يقال قبل الطعام لا بعده

## أبو سمية الرياحي

الإخوة طلبة العلم: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قرأت في كتب الأذكار الواردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان فيما قرأت أن قول "اللهم أطعم من أطعمني واسق من سقاني" يقال بعد الطعام، ثم نظرت في أصل الحديث من حديث المقداد رضي الله عنه ونصه"‏أقبلت أنا وصاحبان لي قد ذهبت أسماعنا وأبصارنا من الجهد قال فجعلنا نعرض أنفسنا على ‏ ‏أصحاب رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ليس أحد يقبلنا قال فانطلقنا إلى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فانطلق بنا إلى أهله فإذا ثلاث أعنز فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏احتلبوا هذا اللبن بيننا قال فكنا نحتلب فيشرب كل إنسان نصيبه ونرفع لرسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏نصيبه فيجيء من الليل فيسلم تسليما لا يوقظ نائما ويسمع اليقظان ثم يأتي المسجد فيصلي ثم يأتي شرابه فيشربه قال فأتاني الشيطان ذات ليلة فقال ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏يأتي ‏ ‏الأنصار ‏ ‏فيتحفونه ‏ ‏ويصيب عندهم ما به حاجة إلى هذه الجرعة فاشربها قال ما زال يزين لي حتى شربتها فلما ‏ ‏وغلت ‏ ‏في بطني وعرف أنه ليس إليها سبيل قال ندمني فقال ويحك ما صنعت شربت شراب ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏فيجيء ولا يراه فيدعو عليك فتهلك فتذهب دنياك وآخرتك قال وعلي شملة من صوف كلما رفعتها على رأسي خرجت قدماي وإذا أرسلت على قدمي خرج رأسي وجعل لا يجيء لي نوم قال وأما صاحباي فناما فجاء رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فسلم كما كان يسلم ثم أتى المسجد فصلى فأتى شرابه فكشف عنه فلم يجد فيه شيئا فرفع رأسه إلى السماء قال قلت الآن يدعو علي فأهلك فقال ‏ ‏اللهم أطعم من أطعمني واسق من سقاني قال ‏ ‏فعمدت ‏ ‏إلى الشملة فشددتها لي فأخذت الشفرة فانطلقت إلى الأعنز أجسهن أيهن أسمن فأذبح لرسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فإذا هن ‏ ‏حفل ‏ ‏كلهن ‏ ‏فعمدت ‏ ‏إلى إناء لآل ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏ما كانوا يطمعون أن يحلبوا فيه ‏ ‏وقال ‏ ‏أبو النضر ‏ ‏مرة أخرى أن يحتلبوا فيه ‏ ‏فحلبت فيه حتى علته الرغوة ثم جئت به إلى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال أما شربتم شرابكم الليلة يا ‏ ‏مقداد ‏ ‏قال قلت اشرب يا رسول الله فشرب ثم ناولني فقلت يا رسول الله اشرب فشرب ثم ناولني فأخذت ما بقي فشربت فلما عرفت أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قد روي فأصابتني دعوته ضحكت حتى ألقيت إلى الأرض قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إحدى ‏ ‏سوآتك ‏ ‏يا ‏ ‏مقداد ‏ ‏قال قلت يا رسول الله كان من أمري كذا صنعت كذا فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ما كانت هذه إلا رحمة من الله ألا كنت ‏ ‏آذنتني ‏ ‏نوقظ صاحبيك هذين فيصيبان منها قال قلت والذي بعثك بالحق ما أبالي إذا أصبتها وأصبتها معك من أصابها من الناس." 
وظاهر الحديث أنه يقال قبل الطعام لا بعده، وقد ذكر ابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله ما يفيد ذلك فقال في زاد المعاد:"وصح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه دخل منزله ليلة فالتمس طعاما فلم يجده فقال : ( اللهم أطعم من أطعمني ، واسق من سقاني )404/2
وقال النووي في شرح الحديث" وفيه الدعاء للمحسن والخادم ولمن سيفعل خيرا"  وفي بعض النسخ " ولمن يفعل خيرا"  ولم يقل ولمن فعل خيرا.
وسؤالي يا إخوتي الأكارم، ما وجه قول كثير من العلماء أن هذا الدعاء يقال بعد الطعام، أفيدوني بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أشجعي

186- حديث " أطعم الله من أطعمنا وسقا الله من سقانا " رواه مسلم من حديث المقداد ويقال قبل الأكل فلما  لم يجد نصيبه قالها .. فأراد المقداد أن تنطبق عليه الدعوة فحلب للنبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم , فتقال كما لو تأخر مثلا ً في الإتيان بالطعام .

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...3&postcount=29

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم .
ليس هناك حديث صحيح صريح في دعاء مخصوص يقال لصاحب الطعام بعد الطعام. 
وحديث.
وحديث المقداد ليس فيه تصريح بذلك بل فيه أنه لمن أراد الطعام .
وجديث أنس: أفطر عندكم الصائمون وأكل طعامكم الأبرار وصلت عليكم الملائكة.
هو حديث مختلف فيه ، وقد قيل بأن خرج مخرج الإخبار لا الدعاء .
وحديث عبد الله بن بسر : اللهم بارك لهم في ما رزقتهم واغفر لهم وارحمهم .
ليس فيه تصريح بأنه دعاء مخصوص لصاحب الطعام بعده.

وللفائدة :
قال القرطبي الكبير في المفهم :
وقوله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ لما لم يجد شيئًا : (( اللهم أطعم من أطعمني ، وأسق من سقاني )) ؛ يدلّ على كرم أخلاقه ، ونزاهة نفسه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ؛ إذ لم يسأل عن نصيبه ، ولم يُعرّج على كل ذلك ، لكنَّه دعا الله تعالى .اهــ

----------

